# Vinyl Drywall



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was contacted by a client who had purchased a ready to move mobile home. It was moved to the specific location, dropped, and I painted it. Made it sound easy. The customer was kind of skimpy as far as the materials used when it was built. The flooring? Linoleum thats supposed to look like hardwood and carpet. The walls you would assume is drywall, but no it was this vinyl drywall material. I was just wondering if anyone has worked with this stuff previously? It was actually the first time I have worked with it and I would be happy if I didn't have to paint it again. Anyone else work with vinyl drywall?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have painted and papered these walls in the past. Not many, but we did them.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

A few back rooms of businesses....restaurants and bathrooms...ya stuff is a bummer to paint.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Since coming to vegas 2 yrs. ago, I've become familiar with them. 

There's a light texture pattern to them and patching leaves a smooth spot unless you "grain" them. I've done it with sandpaper/sponges sucessfully.

The panels I've seen, on older ones, are put up with staples. You can't patch them like drywall. They just pop through again.

Lots of mobile home parks in vegas. So many that they passed a law to prevent any new parks from opening. Lots of senior parks here too.

Got my satisfation in working on a complete remodel, with real drywall. That was cool. It was one of the first jobs I did out here and it familiarized me quickly.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> Anyone else work with vinyl drywall?


I know the stuff you're speaking of, but no..never worked with it
but I'd probably use 1.2.3 or bonding primer


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Joewho said:


> There's a light texture pattern to them and patching leaves a smooth spot unless you "grain" them. I've done it with sandpaper/sponges sucessfully.
> 
> The panels I've seen, on older ones, are put up with staples. You can't patch them like drywall. They just pop through again.


Yeah patching this stuff is difficult but possible. Luckily I didn't have to patch much due to the fact it was a brand new home and they really wanted to get rid of the textured finish the vinyl had on it. 

When I approached my supplier about this stuff, he said that a basic prime with 2 coats of acrylic based will do the trick. It did look 10000% better after I finished.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> Yeah patching this stuff is difficult but possible. Luckily I didn't have to patch much due to the fact it was a brand new home and they really wanted to get rid of the textured finish the vinyl had on it.
> 
> When I approached my supplier about this stuff, he said that a basic prime with 2 coats of acrylic based will do the trick. It did look 10000% better after I finished.


Yeah, but the texture is still there. That's the thing you have to watch out for.


----------

